# exo terra terrarium sizes?



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hey i thought exoterra did a 60x45x45 (60L 45D and 45 high) terrarium

ive seen 45x45x60 but thats too big for me. 60x45x45 would be perfect size!
ive looked on pets at home site and i cant see it only 30x30x30
and the 90x45x60.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mad baboon said:


> hey i thought exoterra did a 60x45x45 (60L 45D and 45 high) terrarium
> 
> ive seen 45x45x60 but thats too big for me. 60x45x45 would be perfect size!
> ive looked on pets at home site and i cant see it only 30x30x30
> and the 90x45x60.


Well the 60x45x45 and 45x45x60 are effectively the same size :lol2:
But anyway, what's it for?
Pets at home probably have a pretty limited range of exos. 
exo terra do tons of sizes now which probably aren't on there so you may want to source it else where.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x45cm (h)

Cheapest I've found it with free delivery (unless you live in the pure mountains!)


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hey, its to house 2 crested geckos hopefully, ive just remapped my reptile layout, im changing everything around to make everything fit. if i alter one of my leo racks im going to eb building to house 8 instead of 10 leos i can fit the 45x45x60 on top of half the rack, which will be perfect size aswell. aslong as i dont have to use a heatlamp, but a heatmat will suffice? wont it.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

soo 45x45x60cm is big enough for 2 cresties?


----------



## Hudson (Apr 9, 2012)

Try Swell Reptiles or Surrey reptile supplies


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Try Swell Reptiles or Surrey reptile supplies



swell reptiles is like £30 more than i can get one delivered for £70 NEW
surrey reptile supplies has one for £55 :O but its collection only  and its a bit too far for em to collect unfortunately  

please let me know about some other reptile supply sites, ive tryed internet reptile but they dont stock the exo terra ones.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

seapets and they deliver
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/r...a/exo-terra-glass-terrarium-45x45x60cm-h.html


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah that the cheapest place so far, also amazon do them for £70 which is great.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mad baboon said:


> yeah that the cheapest place so far, also amazon do them for £70 which is great.


Be careful with amazon, I find their delivery charges are quite hidden and don't find them out until I get an email saying they're x amount more than they thought they'd be.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> Be careful with amazon, I find their delivery charges are quite hidden and don't find them out until I get an email saying they're x amount more than they thought they'd be.


oh, right. maybe ill not get it from amazon, they only have one in stock atm and i wont be buying one for a month or so anyways, ive got to build some racks first.


----------



## Hudson (Apr 9, 2012)

Charterhouse aquatics £83.95
Rocket aquatics £89.99

Don't think you can beat seapets though


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Charterhouse aquatics £83.95
> Rocket aquatics £89.99
> 
> Don't think you can beat seapets though


yeah ive looked on about 15-20 sites and its still the cheapest.

oh yeah, also i see this got moved, soz if i posted in the wrong section it didnt seem very lizard related as it was mainly about the tank size, ty for moving.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

The only thing I would say is I ordered a 60x45x60 on Monday from Seapets, My order status has not changed and neither Seapets or a courier has been in touch despite them saying its in stock and average delivery is 3 days!!

I'll be on the phone if I haven't heard by Monday as I ordered because OH is off work this week and next so that is why I ordered. Unimpressed so far.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Jaina_Organasolo said:


> The only thing I would say is I ordered a 60x45x60 on Monday from Seapets, My order status has not changed and neither Seapets or a courier has been in touch despite them saying its in stock and average delivery is 3 days!!
> 
> I'll be on the phone if I haven't heard by Monday as I ordered because OH is off work this week and next so that is why I ordered. Unimpressed so far.


oh, ok. well please let me know how you get on. if you have too much trouble ill proberly just go with amazon then even if they try and charge me a couple of quid more for postage.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

So far so good. I contacted them Friday and they apologized, saying delay was due to Bank Holiday, they dispatched right away and I had a call from Courier today saying it should be here tomorrow :2thumb:


----------

